

Hiccupops: A 13-year-old biological hacker's award-winning startup - buu700
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/01/a-13-year-old-enlists-m-b-a-students-to-build-her-start-up/

======
chime
Does it really work?

------
3piphany890
anyone who creates a start up at 13 is brilliant. but is she a hacker?

